# Есть ли эффект от желатина (в каком виде и дозы)?



## Александр Громов (24 Янв 2016)

Считается, что желатин помогает сохранять и даже лечить суставы. Для понимания обывателя - действие на подобии хондроитина и глюкозамина. Вроде как вреда не будет.
Есть спортсмены-пациенты и просто пациенты или спортсмены, которые в него верят.
Почему могут не верить - а потому, что он плохо усваивается и при приеме не понять сколько усвоилось.
Зато дешевый.
Хотелось бы здесь обсудить
1. Пили?
2. Помогло? Как определили, что помогло?
3. Форма? В БАДе? Каком? Пищевой в пакетиках? Какой?
4. Дозы. Регулярность.
5. Побочки у вас были? Желатин запирает (это не плохо, это особенность. которую надо использовать или кушать что-то уравновешивающее из еды), а еще, аналогично жиру, загружает печень (это не почувствовал).

Еще я заметил, что пищевой желатин из ашана (марка "каждый день") отличается от всех остальных маленькой удельной ценой, вкусом и цветом. Если все остальные желатины из пакетов не имеют выраженного вкуса и запаха, то ашановский довольно мерзковат (в сладкое желе я бы его не добавил, только разве что в холодец с приправами) и оптимально его пить с кофе или чем-то, имеющим резкий вкус, который перебьет душок. Ну и мне интересно из чего его такой мерзкий делают и почему любой другой приятнее?

И я в готовлю желатин так: размачиваю один час в воде, затем грею на огне, пока не увижу, что все крупинки растворились, затем пью жидким. Реже делаю желе.
Вроде бы растворение улучшает усваиваемость. Со свечкой не стоял, не врач.

Ну и у меня по суставам диагнозов нет, есть боли в коленях после объемных нагрузок, цель - загрузка до и помощь в восстановлении после нагрузок.


----------



## Ольга 33 (25 Апр 2017)

Периодически пью желатин. Заливаю столовую ложку желатина холодной водой' оставляю на ночь. Утром ставлю на 1 мин в микроволновку' для вкуса добавляю джем. Старалась пить каждый день' но не всегда получалось. После 3-5 дней ежедневного приема замечала' что перестают хрустеть суставы' отмечала какую-то легкость' гибкость всего тела. Может быть сработал эффект плацебо. 
Физические нагрузки на все тело довольно сильные' не офисная работа.


----------



## Elka66 (25 Апр 2017)

Желатин от суставов точно не поможет,как и бады и притирки,мне кажеться немного помогал випросал и ортрез.А вот насчет волос Ольга,может что то улучшилось у вас,не обратили внимания.У меня плохо усваиваеться кальций,вернее интенсивно выводиться из за проблем с почками, волосы длинные,но секуться.Может опять желатину попить


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (26 Апр 2017)

Желатин полезен при приготовлении холодца. Лечебными свойствами не обладает.


----------

